# Pre War fleet wing



## schwinnguyinohio (Apr 28, 2015)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/4999894901.html   This seems like a pretty fair price,but cwc guys will know for sure.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2015)

Either that's a 24" bike, or something is wrong with that middle bar.


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 28, 2015)

wasn't this bike just posted on here somewhere?


----------



## Euphman06 (Apr 28, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Fleet-Wing-Identification-Help-Serial-Number

Says it is a 26" bike.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2015)

Somehow missed the og post, probably cuz I was in Ann Arbor all day. I was gonna point out it was probably a 26" bike since it has 36 spoke wheels, but the poster said it was 26" and I'm sure he can tell in person. 

About the frame, it looks like the double bar roadster except the two bars are closer together where they join into the seat mast. I think I see why, the double bar bikes were mostly sold with a 19" seat mast. This bike has what appears to be a shorter seat mast. The 39 Roadmaster catalog (which can be viewed at Nostalgic.net) shows the 19" version with the parallel top bars. It mentions, but does not show, a 17" seat mast version. That would bring the top bar down closer to the middle bar where they meet the seat mast.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2015)

Euphman06 said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-Fleet-Wing-Identification-Help-Serial-Number
> 
> Says it is a 26" bike.




Oops, I was at swap meets too.. didn't see it the other day. Seeing better quality pictures is much more enlightening compared to CL photos. I heartily agree that it is likely a short frame version of the double bar. Serial puts it late '38. Very odd and neat.


----------



## John m (Sep 3, 2017)

Need chain for fleetwing any one know where I can find one


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 3, 2017)

John m said:


> Need chain for fleetwing any one know where I can find one
> 
> View attachment 670134



@John m start a post in here. You'll get a better response....
https://thecabe.com/forum/index/wanted.45/


----------

